
Snapchat messages won’t always disappear as fast as they used to - smb06
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/9/15595040/snapchat-product-update-limitless-q1-earnings
======
colept
I doubt this will have any bearing on the platform as Snapchat isn't so much
an ephemeral platform. Where Snapchat excels is being in the space where your
friends are and your parents aren't.

